# upside down rear shock???



## titoa5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen a few bikes with the rear shock mounted upside down is thier a benifit for that or is it just a look thing?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Its usually done so that some part of the shock does not hit a suspension link.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Depending on how it's mounted, there is sometimes a SLIGHT benefit as far as unsprung weight, problem is that tiny bit of the shock doesn't make a difference as far as %-wise in the total unsprung weight, so that's not really valid. If the shaft is coming out and pointing down towards the bottom bracket, that kind of helps a little by pushing off any dust and dirt as it cycles, rather than letting it just "sit there" on the seals, but again, extremely minimal as far as "advantage". Slightly more important than both of these is having a low center of gravity overall on the bike, but with most lighter bikes it's not huge, when you get into DH bikes it gets a little more important, but again, there are far more important things on a bike.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

I mounted my shocked upside down on my carbon Tallboy for more h2o bottle clearance.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Sometimes the shock is placed a certain way to make
it easy to work the PP lever.

Best, John


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

It's for when you do a back-flip and someone snaps your picture while you're upside down.

Then everyone can say "Look, the shock is right side up!"


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

Replaced a Fox shock with a Cane Creek which was bigger. Would only fit upside down.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

net wurker said:


> It's for when you do a back-flip and someone snaps your picture while you're upside down.
> 
> Then everyone can say "Look, the shock is right side up!"


ding ding ding! Best answer. _deep thoughts _


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Although many times as already said it is mounted that way in order to avoid it hitting a a part of the bike. Sometimes a shock benefits being upside down for heat disipitation. Some shocks cool faster if mounted upside down.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Agree with jayem, I think you'll be rebuilding little earlier than usual because you will tend to get more crap past the seal


----------

